# 30 gallon tank ideas?



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys, My brother has a bearded dragon that grew out his 29 or 30 gallon tank. (I'm not sure exactly which one of those it is). But anyways We now have an empty 30 gallon tank. Any ideas of what we can put in it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A Betta sorioty also you could add a small school of cories instead you could add cories neon or black tetras filter feeder are cool.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Some honey gouramis would be good, a trio and some cories.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you know the PH and hardness/softness of your tap water? That's a good start as to what type of fish will do well.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Romad. We need to know at least the general idea of how hard and soft your water is. PH from the tap will also be good. We ask this because not all fish can live in all types of water. Some are very sensitive and can only live in a narrow range of water parameters (these are often the more attractive fishes).


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Last time I checked the water in my tank that comes from the tap it was 300 hardness I'll check the rest of the things soon.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm guess that's GH not KH, but KH is probably pretty close. A reading of 300 ppm (which translates to 17 dGH) puts your water in the hard range. Livebearers are the most common fish that fit into this range, but don't think you are limited to the regular guppies and platies. There are many more livebearers out there than them; you just have to research and find ones you like. Rainbow fish are another option. Celebes Rainbowfish (_Marosatherina ladigesi_) are small, beautiful, and work well with your tap water. Some of the cories can go up that high, too.


----------

